# Does Your Chi Have These Famous Bloodlines?



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

FAMOUS BLOODLINES: Davishall, Ouachitah, Ouachitah Beau Chiene, Dartan, Hurd, Heatherly, Schroeder, Pittore, Collin-Dells, Stonehill, Jo-El, Maximillion, Stonehill Go Round [from http://www.petchidog.com/]

Here is a link to top producing Sires. Number one is Ouachitah Beau Chiene, who sired 105 Champions. http://www.chihuahuaclubofamerica.c...-Time Top Producing Sires Jan1979-Dec2008.pdf

Tabitha and Jerry have: Davishall, Ouachitah, Ouachitah Beau Chiene, Dartan, Hurd, , Stonehill, Jo-El and Stonehill Go Round. 
I am very proud of my babies  Is your Chi related to my Chi's??? Post below


----------



## dahlia (Aug 16, 2005)

Lucy has: Davishall, Dartan, Ouachitah Beau Chiene, Stonehill, Stonehill Go Round, and Hurd.

Pepper: Dartan

It's funny because people always ask me if Lucy is a mix and she's the one with more of the famous bloodlines.


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

Rico has Hurd..I will have a look at his papers for the rest. Of the top of my head I know Hurd lines on both sides.


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

Therese I am also looking for a pic or something of a JNP's Ch. Wannabe a Tyrant...any ideas ??


----------



## TinyGiant (Jan 20, 2010)

I don't have her pedigree yet but I don't think she is, she is still totally awesome!


----------



## Vivid (Jul 23, 2009)

I dont have anything to post about bloodlines but i just wanted to let Dahlia know i love Lucys face in the siggy pic. Its halarious!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

...............

Ooops, read that wrong. :lol:


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

rubia said:


> Therese I am also looking for a pic or something of a JNP's Ch. Wannabe a Tyrant...any ideas ??


I'm no expert 
but, do you have a name on a pedigree you are trying to track down?
all I could find was "Jayne McDaniel/JNP's Chihuahuas" who offered a photo to
demonstrate colors of Chi's on the Kandee Chi website; and "Jayne McDaniel,Claremore, OK 74017-0627." 
(not a breeder I am familiar with either)


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Mine arent but then again im in the uk lol! Although my girl Hope has many american champions like R.I.P ? is that a good kennels over there? Ive resecrhed them and couldnt find a website or e-mail i did find pictures hence me trying to find where Hopes colour came from! Lol Later on ill try and post some of the amercian ones and you can tell me how good they are lol


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Does anyone know of these?#










AM CH BK'S IMAX









AM CH JO-ELS HOT OFF THE PRESS









AM CH MILLER'S LITTLE TIKE









AM CH RIPS NAUGHTY GIRL OF REGNIER









CH CH TOTSDOWN TYSON AT NIKITOS









CH DACHIDA'S JOHNNIE ANGEL









CH NATIMUK PIERS









NED CH RIP'S HAUTE DOGUE AT JEANANTE IMP USA

Any help appriciated if you have any better pictures  Thanks!


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

Jerry'sMom said:


> FAMOUS BLOODLINES: Davishall, Ouachitah, Ouachitah Beau Chiene, Dartan, Hurd, Heatherly, Schroeder, Pittore, Collin-Dells, Stonehill, Jo-El, Maximillion, Stonehill Go Round [from http://www.petchidog.com/]
> 
> Here is a link to top producing Sires. Number one is Ouachitah Beau Chiene, who sired 105 Champions. http://www.chihuahuaclubofamerica.c...-Time Top Producing Sires Jan1979-Dec2008.pdf
> 
> ...


Our girls Faith and Glory have the following similar bloodlines:
Ouachitah
Dartan
Jo-El

Some of their other CH bloodlines are:
Debdans
Hi-C
Windsong
Vanderpool
Sha-Ring
J C
Bolero

and some others...


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

OurCheekyChihuahuas said:


> Does anyone know of these?#
> 
> 
> 
> ...


these are all from british kennels, if you contact the breeders they would prob be able to show u better pics


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

I knew these three were ive tried but never had any success


----------



## Gingersmom (Mar 12, 2009)

Jerry'sMom said:


> FAMOUS BLOODLINES: Davishall, Ouachitah, Ouachitah Beau Chiene, Dartan, Hurd, Heatherly, Schroeder, Pittore, Collin-Dells, Stonehill, Jo-El, Maximillion, Stonehill Go Round [from http://www.petchidog.com/]
> 
> Here is a link to top producing Sires. Number one is Ouachitah Beau Chiene, who sired 105 Champions. http://www.chihuahuaclubofamerica.c...-Time Top Producing Sires Jan1979-Dec2008.pdf
> 
> ...


I believe all my longcoats are...


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Gingersmom said:


> I believe all my longcoats are...


related to Tabitha and Jerry?


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Sad news Therese Hope has those bloodlines as well lol and a lot of Jo-ELs & do you know about RIPs are they good over in the USA?


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

OurCheekyChihuahuas said:


> Sad news Therese Hope has those bloodlines as well lol and a lot of Jo-ELs & do you know about RIPs are they good over in the USA?


why sad news? I don't get it... 
thought it was fun to see how quality bloodlines carry down through the years...


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

haha lol i meant how cute Jerry & tabitha are compared to Hope lol


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Oh, you can't compare Chi's. Each is their own unique package--looks, personality, and ability to manipulate their humans! LOL!


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

haha Hope has those "but please mummy" *sob sob,crying eyes* Look lol Hope is a lovely looker dont get me wrong but theres no doubt about ti that Jerry & Tabitha are more gorgeous then Hope lol


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

Hope has American cousins Jerry and Tabitha...how sweet ??


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

Therese--wish you live close by. You could pop by for a cup of tea or a glass of wine. Your post got me thinking. That line that you gave to me led me to another -then another-then some interresting pedigrees...

My dog, Que Rico ! has Ouachitah Beau Chiene, Dartan, Hurd, Pittore, Collin-Dells.. wow this is like an Irish family everyone is related somehow.

I even found a few pictures...I still haven't found that JNP's ch.Wannabe a Tyrant and Ch. Chantilly Lace...but lots of others.

So I guess these pups are cousins here lol.

Thanks so much for helping me with this. xoxo


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

rubia said:


> ....
> 
> Thanks so much for helping me with this. xoxo


You're more than welcome!
Tabitha and Jerry say Hey Cuz'


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

You can tell jerry and Tabitha are from good "breeding stock" just by looking at them. Cookie is from a famous bloodline. His dad was a winner at crufts. His breeder has had a lot of chammpions. Sadly I can't find anything on her for the last five years. She was old at the time I got Cookie.


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

It is so interesting. I had tried to look some up before and only got so far. After Therese posted this I got on it again with the leads from her and found loads. That CCA list of top producing sires is great too. I found some UK champs too, in his family tree. 

I feel like we are all family here anyway...


----------



## Gingersmom (Mar 12, 2009)

Jerry'sMom said:


> related to Tabitha and Jerry?


IMHO Zoe looks like Tabitha and Emmy looks like Jerry albeit a little fluffier..


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

Venus was from Davishall the breeder, as in he bred her himself . she had some of them lines in her


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

This is cool to find some common ancestors for these pups..lol.


----------



## tinymel.1 (Aug 28, 2011)

Yes my chi has all of these Chi's you listed on his fifth generation certificate.


----------

